# How much money, if any, do you normally travel with?



## Monkeywrench (May 14, 2010)

Apart from what you make on the road, how much money do you usually begin your travels with?

I've known kids who start their trips with absolutely nada, and kids who spange up a hefty $200 before heading to the yard. 

Personally, I like having at least a good $50 of "holy shit, this was a bad idea" money around. In case someone needs medicine, or any sort of emergency item.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 14, 2010)

I keep a gold coin worth around $150 sewn into the right side of the crotch of my pants. Totally sewn in so it can't come out. And in real cash, about $75 for food when I can't find any good shit for free


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 14, 2010)

Most of the time I head out with anywhere from $0-300. I've done it with as much as $1500 before though. I'll be going to Korea this summer and I intend to have at least a grand.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 14, 2010)

when I 1st started traveling over a year ago, I had like 2500, but alot of that was used real quick to buy drugs or festival tickets. latelly I've been headin out with maybe a 200 - 500$, incase I have some time restrictions on where I may need to be. or incase I can't find any food anywhere.


----------



## hshh (May 14, 2010)

my first trip i started out with all the money i had which was 800$ and it was gone in 3 weeks and spent on useless shit and to much food. now ill leave with whatever i have or can get. usually around 100


----------



## Dmac (May 15, 2010)

whatever i can come up with, usually 3 to 6 hundred.


----------



## coldsteelrail (May 15, 2010)

i find that when i start traveling with money, no matter where i am and how cautious i want to be about spending it, the more i have, the quicker it goes. I've been living off of an average of less than a dollar a day to my name for the past three months, but i'm heading out to travel now, and i've got 30 dollars. I would have left with nothing, but i've made some money the last few days. Last summer i traveled for almost two months in mexico with 200 dollars, and came back with 16 bucks. Once I headed out with about 5,000 to travel internationally, and it sure made traveling more comfortable b/c i could sleep in hotels, and i had a safety net. i think it's important to be able to have enough to buy a ticket home. some countries won't let you in unless you can prove you have a certain amount in the bank, and a return ticket, and it's a positive thing to support local economies, especially as a white, priveledged north american. People do not want to believe the concept of a north american not having money, and realistically, north americans (excluding mexico) can get a lot of money pretty damn easy no matter what the circumstance....although the concept of 'a lot' is relative. 
I say if you have no money and you want to travel, it's not unrealistic to do so. Don't let it hold you back if you've got none. Money makes life easier and safer, but it's possible to travel (and live) with hardly any money, if you're ok with doing without, and with not always being comfortable.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 15, 2010)

coldsteelrail said:


> i find that when i start traveling with money, no matter where i am and how cautious i want to be about spending it, the more i have, the quicker it goes.


 
Same with me. Whether travelling or being stationary, money burns a hole in my pocket when I have it. I've never really think too much about money when I leave because it's still fairly easy in Canada to go to a temp labour agency in the morning and walk out with $80-$100 a day. To awnser your question though, I like to try to have $50-$100 with me just in case.


----------



## Stargazer (May 15, 2010)

Around 500-1500.


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 16, 2010)

i always go broke and manage to raise what ever cash i need for that day, so i dont have money on me for any more then a day. and that moneys usally for booze and rollies, or loosies. as far as food and water i got food stamps for that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 16, 2010)

usually 300-600 bucks. when i was a lot younger i would travel without any money most of the time, but as i get older i find it more comfortable to work for three months in a place im visiting, then travel for three months on the money ive saved. rinse, lather, repeat.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 17, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> I try to go with at least $2000 in cash on my person! Now you know who to roll!


 
Exactly what i was thinking about this thread. *_quietly makes note of those who go out stacked with cash_*


----------



## sickofitall (May 17, 2010)

yeah and i'm gonna roll u up in yo hammock and take out yo trigger fingers so u can't get me with the .223


----------



## insanemembrane (Oct 9, 2010)

i wake up with nada and sustain myself through panhandalling and dumpster diving and im still alive soo u dont really need much money. not gonna lie it is nice though


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 9, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Seriously people this is like a who to steal from list.


 
nice to know there's people on here that have good morals!


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 9, 2010)

I travel with 5000 dollars and a glock 9, steal from me bitches


----------



## insanemembrane (Oct 9, 2010)

nice!


----------



## LarZ (Oct 10, 2010)

I almost always have around 3 dollars with me. Sometimes more, often less. I'm not exactly sure why 3, but that seems to be the pattern. 

When it's time to go, it's time to go; no matter how much change in my pocket. Only thing is, gotta have some bud.


----------



## sycoph4nt (Oct 10, 2010)

I have whatever's on my card.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 10, 2010)

yes if I travel with lots of money I throw it all on a pre-paid visa from wal-mart.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

plastic, baby. check cards are the shit.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had two check cards demagnetize on me on the road. So, fuck that. Either they got wet or just rubbed too hard against something else.

Also, I've found there's NO WAY TO EXPLAIN THE WORKINGS OF MONEY with ignorant teenage shitheads who assume since you have a plastic card, you must have limitless vast amounts of cash to spend on their booze. While I was in Chicago, 3 kids saw me pull out a check card (which I had $10 on) and would not stop giving me shit for it. To this day they tell people I have a credit card. It couldn't possibly be more of a different situation. Literally anyone can get one of these cards. Spange up $200 and get an account. It's not fucking magic. Ugh.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like having a card because when I tell the piece of shit OC homebums to fuck off, I can add on that I only have a card.


----------



## BuiltForComfortNotSpeed (Jan 27, 2016)

Some very valid points here. As a safety precaution I always have enough to buy a ticket to get back to my storage unit. I don't use banks anymore but I do use Walmart prepaid cards and Bluebird American Express. A prepaid card is much easier to keep safe and hidden away and will allow you to withdraw the cash you have if you need it. I live by the rule that cash is king. I never feel secure with less than 500 on me. This will get me to where I am going and if I'm looking for work, will get me basic necessities and perhaps clothing if needed. We all have different goals in mind when we set out to travel. To just travel by way of using your own to feet or your thumb, you really don't need much. Bring food and water to start. There are resources along the way to get free items and food and will help you with a fresh start if that's what you want.

Thanks for the important topic. I would like to see comments from people about what they actually want out of their journey and where they want to go. I think we can come up with more when there are specifics or a goal.

Happy trails everyone!


----------

